# Forum Donations



## vern38

A year and two months ago I started this forum with no idea where it would go or if any one would even be interested. Well as it has turned out we here at Outbackers have grown to be quite a fair size group and are continuing to grow at a steady pace which brings me to the reason for this post. I have recently been looking into purchasing the full licensed version of the forum software, full technical support, software upgrades, professional installation from the company themselves and intergraded features.

Before I go any further I would like to let you know about the forum ownership. There are several members who donâ€™t know who Outbackers.com really is so here it is. I am a regular Outback owner like you. I work that 6:30 to 4:30 job 5 days a week just like all of you. This forum is in no way affiliated with Keystone or Liteway Division. All funding has come from me for all hosting fees, domain registration, needed software, equipment, labor, etc. The site sponsor that is listed is a part time business I started in August of this year that also helps fund this site.

I will soon be posting a donations page for members who wish to contribute and help fund the forum. Members who do contribute will be upgraded to a Forum Contributor status with a symbol or label showing there support for the forum below their name. *This is in no way mandatory* for anyone who is or wishes to become a member of this great site. It is intended to help the site grow in the years to come so that other Outback owners can get the needed information that they seek and provide the much needed top quality technical service that is needed from time to time when there is forum software related problems or new upgrades. Below is a list of proposed upgrades and regular services the forum uses. NOTE: On the gallery software we need to talk about this since the gallery might not be able to be changed from one software to another without starting all over again. (I will call Invision Power Board about this issue).

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hosting Fees*

*Domain Regesteration*

*Spell Checker*

*Lifetime License*
This will give you lifetime license to use Invision Power Board for one installation on all current and future versions. Selecting this option will also give you discounts on many of the extras for Invision Power Board.

*Online Support Tickets â€¢ Included* 
Technical support online through our customer service area for the life of your license.

*Telephone Assistance â€¢ Included *
Telephone assistance during our normal business hours for the life of your license.

*Install and Upgrade Service â€¢ Included *
Our technicians, at your request, will install the softare on your server. You will receive access to upgrades of Invision Power Board as they are available for the life of your license. Technicians can install those upgrades for you at your request.

*MySQL Database Driver â€¢ Free *
Our standard package comes with the popular MySQL database driver which nearly all web hosts support. If you are not sure, choose MySQL database option.

*Invision Power Chat*
Add the Invision Power Chat integration option to your Invision Power Board.

*Invision Gallery* 
Add the Invision Gallery integration option to your Invision Power Board to manage and display all your pictures (We need to talk about this one)

Vern


----------



## BigBadBrain

Great! Let's go.

Tell us what you need Vern.

Brian

PS - spell checker would be a nice feature to have. Sometimes when I reread my posts I'm a little shocked by the spelling.


----------



## jnk36jnk

sunny Hi there, we are with you all the way Vern, we love this site. Maybe we should talk about some kind of dues or something like that. I don't know how you would manage all that but we are not adverse to that at all. Let us know. Dean & Jodi


----------



## jnk36jnk

sunny Hi there, we are with you all the way Vern, we love this site. Maybe we should talk about some kind of dues or something like that. I don't know how you would manage all that but we are not adverse to that at all. Let us know. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Vern,

What about selling some advertising on the site? With membership growing, impressions are rising. Banner ads would not bother me a bit.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy

Vern I know I've told you this in email, but just pass the hat around and I'm more than happy to help out . I've had a blast on this forum, probably as much or more than any other forum I've been part of. Having previously run a hobby based website I had a ball with it, but the day it ran in a national magazine my provider called me about the free extra space he'd given me. I hurt big time when I had to trim it down due to the costs. As much as I've become used to it the net isn't free. So count me in.

As for ads, well I would rather kick in a bit more than have ads, but only you know what will work.

So where is the hat?


----------



## Guest

Sounds good to me. Thanks for everything you do, now let us help, please.
Gary


----------



## Golden Mom

I'm in! Let us know what to do sunny


----------



## Mac

Vern

No problem. Full speed ahead.

I agree w/ Y-Guy though. I would rather support the service with users rather than have to put up with advertising.

Also, just a suggestion. Make PayPal an option to transfer funds to you for this service. Many of us (probably) use PayPal on E-Bay and it is a great quick way to transfer funds. It will save everybody having to send you checks and money orders, and probably make your life a little easier. Since I'm sure not everybody uses PayPal, it would not have to be the "only" way, just one of the options.

Thanks again for all the time and energy you put into this outstanding service.


----------



## Ymryl

Vern,
Whatever you need, just say the word. Maybe we could come up with a dollar amount that would give a person member status and do up some t-shirts or bumper stickers or something.


----------



## Travelers Rest

Vern, I agree, I agree, I agree
The time has come to charge a fee








A little help isn't too much to ask,
When you consider the size of your task.








With all the info, tips and modifications,
It seems like folks won't mind donations. <_-- OK, Ok, it's a stretch but what else rhymes with modifications??_








While you're at it, what the heck,
Go ahead and git spell check.








Just do me a favor and avoid the bads
By steering clear of those banner ads!








I agree with Mac about Pay Pal,
Its a great idea that will serve you well!

OK...I'll stop now. Seriously, a PayPal option would be great!! It would allow you to get money from PayPal member and non-members alike. Quick and easy, plus it would reduce the time between a person "wanting" to give, and actually "doing it". 

Ok, its time for me to leave,
Thanks again, sincerely, Steve.


----------



## GlenninTexas

I'm in as well. I agree with the Paypal option as well as shying away from advertisement. You can always consider advertising as a second option if you do'nt get adequate funding from contributions.

Good job on the site, by the way. I think this was what the internet was envisioned to be.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Thor

Vern

Tell us what you need and you have my full support









Thor


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Even though I am a newbie in here just over a month, I'm good with donating some cash flow to keep this place active.

I also second the notion that any thought of "passing the hat" should include the modern marvel of PAYPAL to make it easy for all.

Mgonzo2u and family


----------



## luv2rv

Sounds good .... uh will CDN$$ be accepted at PAR


----------



## Campinout

No problem here!!!!


----------



## Travelers Rest

Luv2RV brings up a good point. Since there is such a strong Canadian population here, having PayPal will allow them to donate in US funds without any big hassle.

Steve


----------



## gotgod

sunny







Thanks Vern for everything you have done to make this site what it is today. I check this site daily to see what is going on. I just don't do my share of posting like some others, but I am willing to do what is required to keep this forum going just let me know what you need. Mike


----------



## ccauthor

Vern,
I really enjoy the site and would be glad to help!!


----------



## California Jim

Like others have said, I would MUCH rather have member donations sustain the site than turning to commercial advertisers. We are turning out to be a big site that has a small community feel to it. Please don't loose this.

I have no problem donating to this site on a regular basis. Outbackers.com has already paid ME in information many times over. It's only fair that we all give back in some way. If all the members were to send in only $1 it would probably cover most of the expenses. Naturally this won't happen, but you get the idea.

I agree that Paypal would be a very convenient way to handle the donations. However, you will need a "commercial" account which costs more. Should be worth the expense though.

Bottom line - this is a great site that WILL have my $upport


----------



## vdub

Definitly in! Tell me how much! Great service, great bunch of people on the board!

A big thanks for everything you have done. Let's keep it going! Thanks, vw


----------



## vdub

Hmmm, cool! The last message kicked me to Member.....


----------



## borntorv

Vern,

It's only fair that we who enjoy the fruits of your efforts help contribute toward them. If you could suggest a $ amount that would help. Regardless, we're ready to help with the effort!

Thanks again,

Greg


----------



## Jarrod

I agree with helping support the site. Thank you Vern for all of the hard work. I've learned a lot from this community and would hate to see it go. Let us know what you need. Jarrod


----------



## vern38

We most definitely will keep the "Small Community Feel" at Outbackers.com. I will keep the advertising out as long as I have a say. Besides I really don't think there will be a problem paying the yearly fees, most of the members are more than willing to help support something they all like to do.







I already have a PayPal Business account under my business name that we can use for the funds transfer. Also if there is enough collected I will go ahead and increase our storage space and bandwidth. This way we can grow without pains later. I will work on the donations page this weekend and try and get it up soon. I'm sure you are wandering the $ amounts so this is what I have come up with. I will have 5 donation amounts that way a person will not feel pressured to pay a certain amount. They are 10.00 - 20.00 - 30.00 - 40.00 - 50.00.

I want all of you to know that this is your forum to. I do my best to listen and try to make this a Forum you will want to stay with for a long time. This is the Outbackers.com family... sunny

Vern


----------



## Reverie

I'm in! This site has served me very well so far and I really hope to see it continue. I'd like to chime in with my support for the PayPal option since it is far more reliable for me to pay that way instead of through a credit card.

I actually wouldn't mind a small, fixed advertisement. The real challange comes with quantifying the success of on-line ads. This almost always requires







COOKIES







. If you could sell advertising based only on the server hit count I would take it.

Reverie


----------



## Reverie

Just like VDUB that last message kicked me out of Newbie status. Two old USAF-guys graduating on the same day. Who'd a thunk it?

Reverie


----------



## vern38

For those of you who would rather use the mail here is a link to my business contacts page with all of my contact info.

http://www.andtechsolutions.com/contact.htm

Vern


----------



## rennerbee

Bottom line - this is a great site that WILL have my $upport 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

I completely agree. Just let us know


----------



## CanadaCruizin

I'd be willing to chip in to keep the site alive & updated. I browsed the site extensively before purchasing the TT. The information I read was invaluable!

As an "advertising" idea (to promote the site), perhaps some type of bumper sticker could be made that'd have the URL on it. The few time's I've met fellow Outbackers, I've mentioned this site with hopes that they'd join. Don't know if they have or not, but having some type of medium to communicate the site would help. Bumper sticker? business card (or something like it)? Sky writing?

No idea on the cost involved... just throwing additional info into the equation. (This assumes, that the goal of the site is to grow)

I've even toyed with the idea of painting "ers.com" on the front of the TT immediately after the Outback word. Hokey? Crazy? Cool? maybe. But that's what happens when I day-dream at work!









Again, thanks for the effort Vern (& moderators).

Jody


----------



## vern38

I'll go for the bumper stickers. I also saw a post for tire covers, thatâ€™s an idea that I have toyed with for some time. Then there is also the t-shirts, caps and jackets. Already have a company lined up for the t-shirts, caps and jackets. Do I see an Outbackers online store in the future







Yes







Been working on that to. I am working on trademark and have got copyright worked out for most of what I want to do. All of the proceeds will of course go to the growth of the site.

Vern


----------



## polygraphpat

sunny Were in. It seems the least we can do for all the work you have been doing. The site has saved me money and alot of aggravation with the tips and mods. Also great place to hear about other fellow Outbackers experiences. Love the idea of an online store


----------



## jlstew

Count me in for anything you need, this is a great site and I would be willing to pay then to see ads. thanks everybody for your hard work, especially you vern.


----------



## Reverie

Not to sound too much like a cult...

I wouldn't mind identifying myself on my trailer as being an Outbacker. It would be cool to drive down the road and see another and know who they are. Of course, this means I would need to actually SEE another Outback on the road. I kind of like the Airstream registration but they seem very impersonal. Maybe a sticker with Outbackers and a space for our handle.

Does anyone else think this is a good idea? Dumb? Just don't drink the grape Kool-Ade.

Reverie


----------



## rennerbee

I love the idea of an online store!


----------



## NDJollyMon

I like all the ideas!

I don't like bumper stickers, but sure love *decals*! You can put them anywhere. On the trailer, on the window, on the tow vehicle window, bumper, anywhere! Any color, and they come off easily.


----------



## BigBadBrain

What about a vinyl 'sticker' that could be attached to a spare tire cover? That way, if you decide to trade up (or downsize) to another Outback (of course), you can take the customized tire cover with you.

The price for the custom tire covers was a bit extreme - sounds like there should be a better way.

Brian


----------



## Reverie

That is a way-cool idea. Gives us a tribal look. I draw the line at an Outbackers.com tribal tattoo...

Reverie


----------



## vern38

OK, I have setup the PayPay portion of the Donations link and all seams to be working fine. When you get to the second menu select the no shipping required option. Thanks for supporting Outbackers.com.

Vern

UPDATE: I donated to Outbackers.com and it works great. Do I get a "Outbackers Contributor" under my name?


----------



## vdub

I reckon the line under your name should say Platinum Contributor!

Oh, yeah! I also like the wheel cover thing! Pretty neat. I'd get one.


----------



## Mac

Vern

I think under your name it should just read:

DA MAN!!!


----------



## mercruiser

I agree it is a great idea


----------



## vdub

OR you could just put outbackers.com founder....


----------



## j1mfrog

Ummm... Where do we contribute? Can you post a link here? I probably just missed it.


----------



## vern38

Here ya go j1mfrog Donations vdub great idea...









Vern


----------



## Drew'smom

I'm completely computer illiterate, so whatever ya'll need to do to keep this going- I'm in.

I would be so lost without this forum and really feel better knowing everyone is out there to help with our questions. PayPal sounds good, too............
Sue


----------



## vern38

HELP, I just had 2 donations and CAN NOT find the email address or the persons name in the database! The way I have been finding each user to apply the Outbackers Contributor is with the above info. There location is ?. and the other ? If you will email me your user name and the Transaction ID: I will get your Outbackers Contributor member status below your name.

Thanks,
Vern

Never mind , somtimes just can't see the trees for the forest.







Figured out a way. shy


----------



## katiesda

This forum has probably already saved me more money than I'd need to contribute anyway.







If you all keep posting about mods and upgrades and ways to repair stuff I'll always be in the plus column. Sure I'll support whatever you've got in mind. Go for it.









Bob


----------



## newbie_outbacker

Hey Vern,
Wish I had known about this site prior to purchasing our 26RS. But since finding, it's been worth it's weight in gold. And what a great group of people. I've submitted my donation via PayPal. Personally, I detest bumper stickers, but the tire covers and clothing items are way cool.
And PS, we had a great little Outbacker rally this weekend.


----------



## jallen58

Just made my donation I'm not big on donations because you don't always know how the $$ is spent. However here at Outbackers.com i know it's for a great cause. Keep up the great job Vern.

Jim


----------



## vern38

As you can see we are working on the Forum, hang tight as some of the work will not be completed untill later today sometime.

Vern


----------



## Travelers Rest

Vern,

The new board looks GREAT!! Keep up the good work!!

THANKS!

Steve


----------



## aplvlykat

Hi Vern, Been here a while and feel I owe it to the group besides I was appoaching the senior member mark and there is just something about the word senior. Glad to help out, Kirk


----------



## vern38

Your welcome Kirk, tell the wife I had a fun time finding that email address.







Thanks for your support, in fact Thank you everyone who has made the upgrades possible. It would not have happened without your help.









Vern


----------



## Rick Schabo

I am also a newbie but really enjoy this site so I would also be willing to help! You do an excellent job and I am sure it takes a lot of time.

Rick


----------



## shake1969

It's kinda like that scene in "It's a Wonderful Life"! I just picture Vern standing there behind a wash basket, and everyone dropping money in, saying, "I wouldn't have been able to go camping if it had not been for this forum!"

Love that Jimmy Stewart. Love the idea of this forum.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Does that make Keystone "Old Mr. Potter?"


----------



## shake1969

Yep. Mean, nasty, take over Bedford Falls, Mr. Potter.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Ding-ding, Ding-ding!

Another moderator just got his wings!


----------



## NDJollyMon




----------



## 1stTimeAround

Vern,

I have only been a member for a couple of weeks, however this forum has proved priceless for me.

I don't know if you have seen my postings regarding weights and the ability of my previous TV, but if it were not for this forum I would be in a dangerous situation. Thanks to the nice people on this forum, I was able to accurately determine my weights and limitations and then decide on the safest alternative to using my current TV.

All of the people I have PM'd and received responses from have been very gracious with their information and fond wishes.

I am very glad that you created this outlet for inexperienced campers such as myself to utilize and learn from those that are more knowledgeable and experienced with the whole camping experience.

I would be glad to support this forum and just need to know how.

Thank you for all you have done to create an environment that is non-threatening for the new RV'er, yet info. packed for the veteran RV'er. Of all the forums I have visited and signed up for, this is by far my favorite!!

Jason


----------



## NDJollyMon

Jason

There is a category called FORUM DONATIONS on the forums main page. It's a couple spots down from the top.

Donations keep the software current, and OUTBACKERS running. 
Thanks!


----------



## RVCarolina

I like the idea of annual dues. For some time now I have intended to send a donation, and you know how it goes - you keep telling yourself you'll do it
later....... and later gets to be weeks or even months! shy So, for procrastinators
like myself, annual dues would get me in gear. I would like to add, we very much appreciate all the time and effort that is involved in keeping this forum going. It is truly a pleasure to be a part of this fine group.


----------



## Grandeken

Vern I just dropped back after being off line for a while. a paypal will be off to you tonight I love this site and all the people on it. so keep up the Great work. Thanks Ken


----------



## NDJollyMon

OK..RVCarolina...

Your annual dues are now due!


----------



## kbett2000

Count me in!!!


----------



## campingtom170

Vern,

Thank you for all that you do to provide this great forum. It is the only RV Forum in which I actually participate. The people here are not only helpful but courteous to each other. It is my pleasure to add my contribution to the further upkeep of this site.

Thanks Again,

Tom sunny


----------



## OutbackDon

I'm in. I'll check back fore the status. Or.....will there be a mass e-mailing out to all members when you have more info?


----------



## Brian

Vern, We're with ya here. We would be happy to continue supporting this site. We're throwin ya a life preserver. I agree with Cal Jim No Ads. "Small Town" just works better. Thanks, Brian


----------



## merlotman

As a new outback owner and visitor to this site I will be happy to help. The info found here is worth many times what a modest subscription fee or donation would be.


----------



## thunderstruck

I agree with everybody paypal would help with donations I don,t think you should go as far as making it a membership site but I know I would help out if its easy enough We are just in the final stages of buying our Outback. And this site has really been a great help Also have you thought about. Stickers,Hats or Shirts so we could show our support on the road.


----------



## NDJollyMon

All this was worked out by Vern. If you want to donate, and become a contributing forum member (and have OUTBACKERS CONTRIBUTER added to your post title) click the link here:

Contribute to OUTBACKERS.COM FORUM

You can mail the contribution, or use PAYPAL through Vern's private website.

You can also get to the DONATIONS site on the forums main page.


----------



## thunderstruck

Just made a dontion Vern does a great job. This site is one of the reasons we are buying a Outback and I would be proud to show my support on my Outback once we get it home


----------



## lakesider

Just made a contribution too. I don't post too often (I am still learning ore than I have advise to give...) but I read the posts almost every day. Many thanks to Vern and to all the contributors for making this a great site.


----------



## NDJollyMon

And thank you for your donations! Every donation helps keep the site rolling along!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Vern,

Count us in absolutely! This is a great forum, and has personally been a tremendous resource for me. I would be more than happy to help out anyway I can.

PayPal is a good idea.

I don't have a problem with ads if they are controlled (so as not to become overwhelming).

Outbackers merchandise is a great idea, but I would be careful about what you invest in it.

In short, let us know what you need, and I'm sure we will all be there for you!

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## Twins Make 4

Outback 28RSS - $20,000 + in peak season...

TV upgrades & additional equipment - $500...

Reservation at our favorite coastline RV park on a holiday weekend - $115...

Having Outbackers.com to call on even before buying the trailer...

getting advice on everything to flushing the toilet to proper hitch set-up...

learning how to use a Pie Iron and a Dutch Oven...

teaching a fellow Outbacker what 'fo shizzle' means...

Laughing & sharing family memories with my wife and daughters...

PRICELESS!!

Pass the plate please, you couldn't get this much free advice if you worked at a dealership. I'd have no problem with an annual dues or fee of some kind. Just name it.

Can't say it any better than the others before me Vern, thank you & let us bear the burden where ever we can.

Twins Make 4


----------



## NDJollyMon

~You can make your donations here:

*OUTBACKERS.COM FORUM DONATIONS*


----------



## PDX_Doug

Vern

As you may note in my other post for today, We just ordered a new Outback. I am sure we got a better deal, and made a more informed purchase due in no small part to this great forum.

As such, I would like to share some of my savings with the forum. My humble donation is on the way, and I hope it helps!

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## JoshuaTree

Vern:

I'm a new member of this group and I'm very supportive of contributing towards its costs. I would prefer to keep it as a member supported group with no advertising if that is possible.

I have much experience with discussion groups as I have been in the software industry for 25 years. Groups supported by advertising or a corporate entity are not as good as those fully supported by members.

This is a very good forum and I think it could easily be supported through volunteer contributions.

Rick


----------



## Thor

Rick

I could not agree any more









Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon

I don't believe there is a plan for advertising.


----------



## Parker Outbacker

Vern-

This is a fantastic website









Everyone has pretty much chimmed in with their appreciation for all your hard work in putting this together. Would love to help out if needed.

Thanks again for everyone's contributions, and comments.

Happy Camping...


----------



## vern38

There are no plans for advertising now or in the future. I would rather go back to paying all the fees out of my pocket first. I truly believe that one Camper/Outbacker helping another is the only way to go.







I would like to take the opportunity to *"Thank Everyone"* that has contributed and made this such a great site. This is a member site, I'm just one of the people that helps keep it together...









Vern


----------



## Thor

rtombre said:


> Vern-
> 
> This is a fantastic website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has pretty much chimmed in with their appreciation for all your hard work in putting this together. Would love to help out if needed.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's contributions, and comments.
> 
> Happy Camping...
> [snapback]23278[/snapback]​


Vern

All I can say is keep keep the outstanding work.









Thor


----------



## missouricamper

How about adding a warning alarm when men are lurking on the women's corner????

Ok, just kidding. We love this site. If we didn't already own an Outback, we'd go buy one just to hang out here!


----------



## keithbennett

Vern,

I might be able to help. I'm a RV salesman for Russ Dean Family RV Center in Pasco Washington. We would possibly be interested in being a sponsor. Let me know. I have been a part of at least two outbacks sales from your members. Let me know if I can help.

Keith


----------



## NDJollyMon

Thanks Keith...
Vern is in the middle of a home project, and may be slow answering you. Welcome!


----------



## snsgraham

I just noticed this....and have sent in my donation. Better late than never?

Scott


----------



## camptails

You can count me in....no advertising though. Lets keep it simple.

Ray


----------



## vern38

Sorry I'm getting back so late to you. The house is going threw a 6 room remodel and I have been some what out of place. Welcome to Outbackers Keith, your help is very much appreciated. If you would like to be a sponsor we would be glad to have you. All I ask is that we keep it simple here at the Forum. I truly believe it's one of the things along with the close family like atmosphere that has made Outbackers. This forum is truly a member driven forum...







I will most likely be tied up another 2 or 3 weeks but we are now seeing a light at the end of the tunnel. I will be in touch with you soon...

Vern


----------



## David Watts

I have'nt been a member long but would be glad to help out. Like someone else said just let us know what you need. This site is a great place. I find myself visiting more & more. Thanks for the great job you have done and continue to do!


----------



## JOELs28BHS

Hi Vern and the other Moderators,
I just maid my contribution to this wonderful site. I found Outbackers.com last May and it is a nightly read for me







. I've had my TT for 2 yrs now and it is my 2nd Outback. I am an aircraft mechanic by trade and do all of my camper work myself. I would like to add more replies but I'm usually playing catch up to the other great replies submitted before I long on.








Vern this is a great site, I know that I am not the first to thank you for starting Outbacks.com . HAPPY CAMPING AND GOD BLESS
Thank You sincerly. Joel W. Smith


----------



## NDJollyMon

Welcome, and thanks! Your contributions will help keep the site running.


----------



## Devildog

Check is in the mail Vern, thanks a lot for the hard work, and I especially thank all the members for your knowledge and expertise, which is definitely worth more than the small contribution I made...

You guys (and gals) are great!


----------



## Crawfish

If I was not told about this site I would not own a TT today. This site has changed me and DW life. All we use to do was sit around the house on the weekends and do nothing. Since we purchased our TT we are planning on getting out at least one weekend a month, if not two. Thank you Vern we owe our happiness to you. You contributed to us and now it is our turn. Our contribution is on its way.


----------



## nonny

I can't tell you how much I enjoy this site and this group. Although I just joined in August of this year, I've already reaped the rewards of your hard work and the experiences of Outbackers everywhere many times over! I so appreciate your hard work, Vern and all of the moderators! Outbackers.com is the reason I chose Outback and I don't want to lose this Forum. I'm not very computer savvy so I'll glady help out financially and leave the technical stuff in your able hands! I'd love to see an Outbackers.com store. When clothing is included, please be mindful that some of us Outbackers are ladies and small ladies at that! I'd love to have a jacket, tshirt and sweatshirt, etc., but I can't wear a men's large or medium and rarely can get by with a men's small. Thanks again for everything!!!!!!!


----------



## ortizone

We're in not a problem


----------



## Lady Di

If we had to pay for all the things we have picked up on this site it would have cost more than a contribution. The check is in the mail.

Thank you for this site


----------



## usreeds1

Let us know what you need, I'm ready


----------



## HandyAndy

Vern-

As a new poster and new Outback owner I would be more then happy to contribute to the keep this helpful site going. Keep up the great work.

Andy


----------



## FLYakman

I'm a new Outback owner as well and would be glad to contribute to keep sucha useful and well run site moving forward. How do I do that?

Rayman


----------



## tdvffjohn

Go to the main forum page and find donations in list


----------



## zoomzoom8

I have sent my gift! There will be more in the future. It seems like so little for all you do....THANKS!


----------



## rallsfam

Vern,

I am new here, but the site has been very informative to me. I would be willing to pay using PAYPAL to help support the site. I don't like the idea of ads all that much though. Now...if only I could figure out how to put pictures at the bottom of my posts.

Thanks for hosting a great site!
Bryan


----------



## SurferZ

Hi Vern,

This site has been of great help to me since I started looking for a new TT.
I now own a 25rss and find the forum a great resource with plenty of great people.
I just made a contribution today!

thanks again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

SurferZ said:


> Hi Vern,
> 
> This site has been of great help to me since I started looking for a new TT.
> I now own a 25rss and find the forum a great resource with plenty of great people.
> I just made a contribution today!
> 
> thanks again.
> [snapback]87567[/snapback]​


SurferZ is a Poster Child for how this works. Found all the info he needed and then tossed a few bucks to Vern to help keep the site running!

Looking forward to many more questions/answer from SurferZ...He is our kind of guy!!!


----------



## 7heaven

Thanks for this great web site!!! Donations


----------



## mrw3gr

Since I got mucho advice from this group while shopping, I will also be making my donation in a few seconds. Just the information that I got in response to my post and reading about all the mod's, tow issues, jokes, etc. has made this my #1 stopping point on the internet and whatever I can contribute is nowhere near the value of the site and the help from the members. action


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, VERN!
I just NOTICED this today. I'm SO sorry! My son is coming home for spring break, next week, and I am going to get him to help me finish setting up my PayPal account, so I can E-Bay. I'll have no problem contributing whatever you need to keep this site running! It's a wonderful site, you all have been so supportive, and I definitely want to help out!
Darlene action


----------



## gone campin

7heaven said:


> Thanks for this great web site!!! Donations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]87590[/snapback]​


Thanks for the link. Donation made very easily thanks to this link.









Linda


----------



## sleecjr

I am very new to the site and camping. In fack so new that I dont even have the camper yet, but I am getting the 27rsds. I have found this site to be great. It is full of very good info and great people. I would be glad to contribute or pay dues. I am not sure how to do that or how much it is. Can you email me the info?

I found the link to pay..


----------



## mswalt

sleecjr,

Welcome to the site and congrats on your "soon to be" Outback.

There is no set amount for you and no "dues" for this site. If you'd like to contribute, PM "Vern" and he'll let you know how to send your contribution.

Again, welcome. action

Mark


----------



## pjb2cool

Vern, I really love this site-even though I've not met anybody in person, y'all are so helpful. How can I donate? I would really like to help. This site is better than my dealer-that's for sure- almost like an extended family (kinda).


----------



## mountainlady56

Vern, 
Made my contribution today. I think pjb2cool put it as well as I could......this group is like an extended family, and has really been a life-saver to me, in the past couple of months. I've had things going on in my life that I haven't posted about, and this group has really helped me hold it together, when the going was rough. You're a great bunch of people, and I look forward to meeting everyone soon! Did my contribution on my credit card.........didn't realize I had completed my PayPal account info, previously, when I was thinking about e-baying some stuff. Oh, well......now I know I can start E-Baying!!! Whew-wee!! I'm gonna clean out my house!! LOL. Thanks to you, Vern, for starting this group, and thanks to EVERY member for being the fine folks you are!
Darlene action


----------



## sleecjr

sleecjr said:


> I am very new to the site and camping. In fack so new that I dont even have the camper yet, but I am getting the 27rsds. I have found this site to be great. It is full of very good info and great people. I would be glad to contribute or pay dues. I am not sure how to do that or how much it is. Can you email me the info?
> 
> I found the link to pay..
> [snapback]97544[/snapback]​


I did it through pay pal Link. Is this correct?









Thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn

correct


----------



## NDJollyMon

Thanks to all our contributors! Your donations keep the site running smoothly, and ensure it has a future.


----------



## wolfwood

Donations

btw, this IS NOT just for use by new members, ya' know.....


----------



## madmaccm

Hi Vern,

I just made my 1st donation last night. I wanted to say thank you for hosting this site.

My wife and I used this site to make our decision last Oct to become 1st time TT owners of a 2006 31RQS. Haven't had much time to get back to Outbackers.com until recently. The family has gotten the camping bug and we've started to visit the site more. Looking forward to contributing to topics when I can and hopefully making 1 of the rallies this year.

C-Mac


----------



## mollyp

Thanks Vern,

Just made a donation today through paypal. Have been meaning to do it for a while, though have been remiss.

This is a *WAY COOL* site and we've gotten so much out of it!

Looking forward to our first rally.

Thanks for all you do!!!!!!!!!!

Wendy


----------



## rockymtnbob

vern38 said:


> A year and two months ago I started this forum with no idea where it would go or if any one would even be interested. Well as it has turned out we here at Outbackers have grown to be quite a fair size group and are continuing to grow at a steady pace which brings me to the reason for this post. I have recently been looking into purchasing the full licensed version of the forum software, full technical support, software upgrades, professional installation from the company themselves and intergraded features.
> 
> Before I go any further I would like to let you know about the forum ownership. There are several members who donâ€™t know who Outbackers.com really is so here it is. I am a regular Outback owner like you. I work that 6:30 to 4:30 job 5 days a week just like all of you. This forum is in no way affiliated with Keystone or Liteway Division. All funding has come from me for all hosting fees, domain registration, needed software, equipment, labor, etc. The site sponsor that is listed is a part time business I started in August of this year that also helps fund this site.
> 
> I will soon be posting a donations page for members who wish to contribute and help fund the forum. Members who do contribute will be upgraded to a Forum Contributor status with a symbol or label showing there support for the forum below their name. *This is in no way mandatory* for anyone who is or wishes to become a member of this great site. It is intended to help the site grow in the years to come so that other Outback owners can get the needed information that they seek and provide the much needed top quality technical service that is needed from time to time when there is forum software related problems or new upgrades. Below is a list of proposed upgrades and regular services the forum uses. NOTE: On the gallery software we need to talk about this since the gallery might not be able to be changed from one software to another without starting all over again. (I will call Invision Power Board about this issue).
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Hosting Fees*
> 
> *Domain Regesteration*
> 
> *Spell Checker*
> 
> *Lifetime License*
> This will give you lifetime license to use Invision Power Board for one installation on all current and future versions. Selecting this option will also give you discounts on many of the extras for Invision Power Board.
> 
> *Online Support Tickets â€¢ Included*
> Technical support online through our customer service area for the life of your license.
> 
> *Telephone Assistance â€¢ Included *
> Telephone assistance during our normal business hours for the life of your license.
> 
> *Install and Upgrade Service â€¢ Included *
> Our technicians, at your request, will install the softare on your server. You will receive access to upgrades of Invision Power Board as they are available for the life of your license. Technicians can install those upgrades for you at your request.
> 
> *MySQL Database Driver â€¢ Free *
> Our standard package comes with the popular MySQL database driver which nearly all web hosts support. If you are not sure, choose MySQL database option.
> 
> *Invision Power Chat*
> Add the Invision Power Chat integration option to your Invision Power Board.
> 
> *Invision Gallery*
> Add the Invision Gallery integration option to your Invision Power Board to manage and display all your pictures (We need to talk about this one)
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]13836[/snapback]​


----------



## OVTT

I just contributed a bit. Hope it helps! Great job with the site.


----------



## countrygirl

JOELs28BHS said:


> Hi Vern and the other Moderators,
> I just maid my contribution to this wonderful site. I found Outbackers.com last May and it is a nightly read for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've had my TT for 2 yrs now and it is my 2nd Outback. I am an aircraft mechanic by trade and do all of my camper work myself. I would like to add more replies but I'm usually playing catch up to the other great replies submitted before I long on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern this is a great site, I know that I am not the first to thank you for starting Outbacks.com . HAPPY CAMPING AND GOD BLESS
> Thank You sincerly. Joel W. Smith
> [snapback]47108[/snapback]​


Oh my gosh!!!! your truck is pulling an Outback pulling a G3...How'd ya do that??? I just ran and told Tom about it!! We have a G3 also...and are really slow on deciding which Outback we want. BTW I know a Joel Smith from North Ga...he's a member of the Paradise club...is he any relations???


----------



## campmg

Vern, I don't have to say again how great this site is and it's part in helping me decide to buy an Outback. I made a contribution the old fashioned way by sending a check. Hope you get it soon.


----------



## Dutchy

Hi Vern

Been lurking around here for awhile now We own a 2003 25 FBS Outback and wouldn't part with it. Love this site. Much info available here. Made my donation via Paypal today
Jon


----------



## CrazyDan

Hi Vern.

Just sent a little contribution via Paypal. Your site really helped me out when time came to choose my TT. I am glad to say that I will pick up my new 29 BHS on May 30th. I can't wait.









Keep up the good work. Your site is amazing!

Dan.


----------



## Devildog

I agree with everyone, whatever you need, I am more than willing to give on my end, it is nice to see this site grow the way it has...

Thanks Vern!


----------



## ee4308

CrazyDan said:


> Hi Vern.
> 
> Just sent a little contribution via Paypal. Your site really helped me out when time came to choose my TT. I am glad to say that I will pick up my new 29 BHS on May 30th. I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work. Your site is amazing!
> 
> Dan.
> [snapback]114253[/snapback]​


Dan,

action Welcome to the Outbackers site and congratulations on your new Outback. I know you can't hardly wait for 30 May to pick it up. Post often, and get some pics when you do the PDI.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

sent a payment via pay pal couple of days ago








Tawnya


----------



## NDJollyMon

THANKS to all you new contributors!


----------



## Husker92

I am a new trailer owner and you have taught me so much. This is a great site and I just send the payment via pay pal.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

How bout just a Outback 5ers forum? We outback 5er owners are a minority here.


----------



## ssalois

I think this site is great. Let us know what to do. I agree with most about donations rather than advertising. Am i crazy but isnt paypal already in place? If not some one has recieved some cash







Keep up the good work.


----------



## Veek

Vern,

I've only been a member for a week but have found this site to be extremely useful and the members very helpful. I just made my initial contribution last night. Keep us the good work.

Veek


----------



## 3LEES

Just another note to thank Vern for all his efforts in making this forum possible. For those of you who are new to the forum, the best, easiest and quickest way to get rid of the "newbie" tag is to make a contribution.

Our founder, Vern, foots the cost for hosting this website. Each and every one of us has gained valuable information from members who post on this site.

The very least any of could do is give a little back to the source.

Dan


----------



## geodebro

Thanks Vern and to all the Contributors. Just made a donation via PayPal.

Just returned from my second trip and realized how much info I have from this site. Met my friend this weekend a new owner of a SOB.







I wouldn't say he was lost, but needed some guidance. I felt like an old pro and shared many of the tips I read here.

Thanks
George









(Don't know if this matter, but I use a different e-mail account for [email protected])


----------



## Oregon_Camper

geodebro said:


> Thanks Vern and to all the Contributors. Just made a donation via PayPal.
> 
> Just returned from my second trip and realized how much info I have from this site. Met my friend this weekend a new owner of a SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say he was lost, but needed some guidance. I felt like an old pro and shared many of the tips I read here.
> 
> Thanks
> George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't know if this matter, but I use a different e-mail account for [email protected])


Thanks for helping out George.

Glad to hear you are now the campground expert....


----------



## PDX_Doug

geodebro said:


> Thanks Vern and to all the Contributors. Just made a donation via PayPal.
> 
> Just returned from my second trip and realized how much info I have from this site. Met my friend this weekend a new owner of a SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say he was lost, but needed some guidance. I felt like an old pro and shared many of the tips I read here.
> 
> Thanks
> George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't know if this matter, but I use a different e-mail account for [email protected])


George,

What a great reminder of just how valuable this forum is to all of us. I guess it's about time for me to be sending in another donation. It's been awhile, and I certainly get my moneys worth out of it!










Thanks again, Vern!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

geodebro said:


> Thanks Vern and to all the Contributors. Just made a donation via PayPal.
> 
> Just returned from my second trip and realized how much info I have from this site. Met my friend this weekend a new owner of a SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say he was lost, but needed some guidance. I felt like an old pro and shared many of the tips I read here.
> 
> Thanks
> George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't know if this matter, but I use a different e-mail account for [email protected])


George
Glad to hear your learnings has come in handy









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks Vern and to all the Contributors. Just made a donation via PayPal.
> 
> Just returned from my second trip and realized how much info I have from this site. Met my friend this weekend a new owner of a SOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say he was lost, but needed some guidance. I felt like an old pro and shared many of the tips I read here.
> 
> Thanks
> George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't know if this matter, but I use a different e-mail account for [email protected])


George,

What a great reminder of just how valuable this forum is to all of us. I guess it's about time for me to be sending in another donation. It's been awhile, and I certainly get my moneys worth out of it!









Thanks again, Vern!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Doug...
I think we'll start charging a PER POST fee. How about a dollar per post? That'll pay the bills, and slow down the post counts!









Thanks to all the contributors...not only monetary contributors...but information contributors too. Without someone to answer questions...where would we all be???


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NDJollyMon said:


> Thanks to all the contributors...not only monetary contributors...but information contributors too. Without someone to answer questions...where would we all be???


I'd still be in my Coleman pop-up for sure! This site was key to getting me to jump ship.


----------



## PDX_Doug

NDJollyMon said:


> Doug...
> I think we'll start charging a PER POST fee. How about a dollar per post? That'll pay the bills, and slow down the post counts!


I think that is a capital idea Pete!








My check will be in the mail.... Right behind your $3,932 check!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Vern...can we start a new description for people that have contributed? I'm thinking of something like this:

2005 Outbackers Contributor
2006 Outbackers Contributor
etc...

Would be a good way to keep the money coming in every year, which you deserve.


----------



## HootBob

Oregon_Camper said:


> Vern...can we start a new description for people that have contributed? I'm thinking of something like this:
> 
> 2005 Outbackers Contributor
> 2006 Outbackers Contributor
> etc...
> 
> Would be a good way to keep the money coming in every year, which you deserve.


I like that Idea

Don


----------



## vern38

HootBob said:


> Vern...can we start a new description for people that have contributed? I'm thinking of something like this:
> 
> 2005 Outbackers Contributor
> 2006 Outbackers Contributor
> etc...
> 
> Would be a good way to keep the money coming in every year, which you deserve.


I like that Idea

Don
[/quote]

I think I could work something out.









Vern


----------



## campmg

Oregon_Camper said:


> Vern...can we start a new description for people that have contributed? I'm thinking of something like this:
> 
> 2005 Outbackers Contributor
> 2006 Outbackers Contributor
> etc...
> 
> Would be a good way to keep the money coming in every year, which you deserve.


Would it show the multiple years of contributions or just the latest year?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sounds like a great idea!

Also Vern, based on your annual costs, and the number of 'active' members we have around here, do you have any idea what a suitable annual contribution would be? Not looking for full disclosure or anything, but I would like to know that I am doing my fair share. Keep up the great work!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like a great idea!
> 
> Also Vern, based on your annual costs, and the number of 'active' members we have around here, do you have any idea what a suitable annual contribution would be? Not looking for full disclosure or anything, but I would like to know that I am doing my fair share. Keep up the great work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Agreed! Do the contributions you receive come close? Scratch the surface? Buy the coffee? Are there upgrades or other "stuff" you'd like to do but don't have the $$$ ? Just looking for some perspective - NOT a cause for anyone to lay guilt on anyone else. I would expect that contributors will still give what they are personallly comfortable with but I, for one, simply have no idea what running this kind of show costs (even NPR tells us - repeatedly







- what they need to do "x" ...and if "x" is important to you, then - pitch in....) Just my .02


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like a great idea!
> 
> Also Vern, based on your annual costs, and the number of 'active' members we have around here, do you have any idea what a suitable annual contribution would be? Not looking for full disclosure or anything, but I would like to know that I am doing my fair share. Keep up the great work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Great Rolando

how do i set a darn avatar on this board? i'd like to put up a picture


----------



## wolfwood

Great Rolando said:


> how do i set a darn avatar on this board? i'd like to put up a picture


Go to "My Controls" and scroll down left side to "Edit Avatar Settings". You can use a pre-set one, or post your own photo in your gallery and use that.

btw, there are no "darn avatars" just insights into your soul.....


----------



## shake1969

You could use this as a darn avatar:










Or maybe, need to darn.


----------



## campmg

Great Rolando said:


> how do i set a darn avatar on this board? i'd like to put up a picture


Welcome to the site Great Rolando. Are you looking into Outbacks or do you currently own a trailer?

I see you're interested in cruises based on the link in your signature. We have another member on the forum with the same interest. Perhaps we could all share some sailing stories.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

vern38 said:


> Vern...can we start a new description for people that have contributed? I'm thinking of something like this:
> 
> 2005 Outbackers Contributor
> 2006 Outbackers Contributor
> etc...
> 
> Would be a good way to keep the money coming in every year, which you deserve.


I like that Idea

Don
[/quote]

I think I could work something out.









Vern
[/quote]

Wanted to bump this back up again.

Vern, are you going to start this or is it just to hard to admin?

Also, Doug asked about an estimated amount we should donate. I know you put in countless hours, but what do you really think is a legit amount for us to send in?


----------



## H2oSprayer

Vern,

I'm in. Thanks for keeping up such a great and informative site.


----------



## 3LEES

Our forum has had quite a few new members check-in recently. It is great to see our community grow.

I think we should make our new members aware of our founder Vern and what he does for this forum. That is why I bumped this thread.

Please go to the first post and read. Vern does a lot for our privilege of being members.

And for those newbies that want to know how to rid themselves of the "newbie" tag, make a contribution! From that day forward you will be an Outbackers Contributor!

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper

3LEES said:


> Our forum has had quite a few new members check-in recently. It is great to see our community grow.
> 
> I think we should make our new members aware of our founder Vern and what he does for this forum. That is why I bumped this thread.
> 
> Please go to the first post and read. Vern does a lot for our privilege of being members.
> 
> And for those newbies that want to know how to rid themselves of the "newbie" tag, make a contribution! From that day forward you will be an Outbackers Contributor!
> 
> Dan


Great advice. You'll gain a lot of information from this site and tossing Vern a few dead presidents will help everyone.


----------



## RizFam

Oregon_Camper said:


> Our forum has had quite a few new members check-in recently. It is great to see our community grow.
> 
> I think we should make our new members aware of our founder Vern and what he does for this forum. That is why I bumped this thread.
> 
> Please go to the first post and read. Vern does a lot for our privilege of being members.
> 
> And for those newbies that want to know how to rid themselves of the "newbie" tag, make a contribution! From that day forward you will be an Outbackers Contributor!
> 
> Dan


Great advice. You'll gain a lot of information from this site and tossing Vern a few dead presidents will help everyone.
[/quote]










Tami


----------



## countrygirl

Very cool Tami!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3LEES

RizFam said:


> Tami


That is so cool Tami. I wish I had the skill and knowledge to do those things.

Give me a piece of wood and an idea and I can build most anything. But other than knowing how to type, I don't know a lot about computers.

Heck, it took me a month of Sundays to figure out how to post images and links on this site!

Dan


----------



## countrygirl

Hey 3Lees...

Where can I get the map of the US to color in???


----------



## RizFam

Thanx CG & Dan







,

Glad some of you are getting a kick out of my silliness









Tami


----------

